# Who uses snowfoam?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it really any good? I understand its primary use is to help remove/loosen dirt and grim prior to washing with a mitt, is this the case? What pressure washers and foam are you guys using?
Would you recommend snowfoam or is it just an expensive toy


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

gogs said:


> Is it really any good? I understand its primary use is to help remove/loosen dirt and grim prior to washing with a mitt, is this the case? What pressure washers and foam are you guys using?
> Would you recommend snowfoam or is it just an expensive toy


I have jut started to use this. My set up is

Nilfisk E130
Autobrite Direct foam lace and Magifoam

I am still playing with the set up, mixture etc, but think it is a useful pre wash. So it will never be a touch less wash system, but it does seem to get more of the top layer of dirt of the car compared with just using the pressure washer and seems to loosen the dirt to make it easier to come off with a wash mitt. Things like dead flies seem to come off easier.

Only concern is whether I have the mixture too strong and it's taking off some of the wax so car may need waxing sooner than I had originally expected but think this is because I had the mixture too strong first time I used it.

Hope that helps, feel free to ask any questions though.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, thanks phil, I had one a few years back and wax never that impressed tbh, I'm sure things have moved on since then, just a question of do I buy a whole new set up or stick to wash mitt and two bucket system :-/


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

If you are expecting it to fully clean or even reduce the time it takes to clean the car, then save your money as it won't do either.

As a pre-wash it does a good job, there are PH neutral snow foams that will not strip the wax.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> If you are expecting it to fully clean or even reduce the time it takes to clean the car, then save your money as it won't do either.
> 
> As a pre-wash it does a good job, there are PH neutral snow foams that will not strip the wax.


Thanks, I know it dosent fully clean the car but was interested in how much dirt etc it removed, anything that can reduce scratching/swirls has got to be a good thing


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Literally just come in from doing mine now. Messed up the ratio abit and it came out abit runny this time but o well.

Great as a pre wash to get all the dirt off.


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

I recently bought a snowfoam lance to work with my Karcher jet wash. Would be interested to know how often you should be snowfoaming the car. I have the PH Neutral so no issue with stripping back the wax. Also would be interested in other's views on the mixture. Today we used 8 dessert spoons to the jet wash bottle. Quite good foam and stuck to the car.

Interested to hear other's views.

Cheers

D


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

I use snow foam everytime I clean the car.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Should do it before every wash.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Foam's great for loosening dirt, and use a soft brush to get in all the nooks and crannies (window seals, grills, honeycomb mesh, inner arches) If your planning a full detailing session and sealant afterwards, I usually drop a small amount of citrus degreaser in there and that really loosens things up. A thorough jet wash to take off the foam afterwards is important as you can rid about 80% of a normal weeks grime with just foaming.

Well I find that anyway on the missus TT!


----------



## baileybot (Nov 5, 2012)

I do, Valet pro ph nautral is the one for me.


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Gogs

Snowfoam is great really does work...

I've got UK Valets Cherry Foam with WAX Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110859550723? ... 1497.l2649

You only add a inch of the stuff in a 1ltr bottle and then fill the rest of the bottle with water.

You can use your own pressure washer if you have one and purchase a lance from eBay to fit your washer. Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140868929087? ... 1497.l2649

I hope this helps you...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you want to do it right - Dema Foamer powered from an air compressor.

You can measure the quality of your foam by the adherence or hang-time. Put the foam on and then swipe your finger across a vertical panel (door or rear bumper) then time how long it takes the swipe to disappear. A good high-flow rate pressure washer with a Venturi pick-up (the most common style of lance) should be able to manage 5-10 minutes. The Dema makes foam that has a hang-time of over 30 minutes. That's using a 2% solution of Valet Pro pH Neutral Snow Foam (10ml chemical in 490ml warm water).

If you don't fancy spending £800 on a Dema then buy the highest flow-rate pressure washer you can afford. You really need at least 9l/min (540l/hr) to make REALLY good foam with a Venturi lance because it's the flow across the hole in the pickup and then through the drilled plate in the end of the lance that tumbles the air in to make the foam.

I wouldn't do it too often, despite what the chemical manufacturers say, if it's a detergent, it WILL remove some wax,especially if you leave it in contact for a long time. That's effctively how it works. You take off a thin layer of wax and the dirt lying on the surface comes away as well. Pretty simple really.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I love the stuff, some people rinse the car first and then Apply but I put it on a dry car with a mixture of 1:100 which is about 1cm in the foam bottle. then leave it for about twenty minutes before rinsing off.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> I put it on a dry car with a mixture of *1:100 which is about 1cm* in the foam bottle.


You are either using a bloody big bottle or I think your calculations are out a bit.

I have just tried Magifoam for the 1st time today and I am not sure if that is the reason why I had at last had dwelling for as long as I wanted (rinsed off after 15 - 20 mins) or the new pressure washer which is slightly more powerful than my old one?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I found Magifoam very hard to get rid of. It was still foamy on the ground the following day and the drains were full of it for at least a couple of days.


----------

